# Hello :)



## paige2727 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm Paige from Australia,
and a newbie to MAC!
I Can't wait until I build my collection up!


----------



## n_c (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## paige2727 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thankyou so much!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome!  We're glad to have you join us.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Paige! Welcome to Specktra! No worries, Specktra seems to be very good at encouraging size of collections =)


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey! You'll have no problems building up your collection being apart of the Spekctra community. Trust me


----------



## mahonereh (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey there! I'm new too.


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Paige!!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi paige great to see another fellow aussie on here!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

Paige!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------

